# Name your price and go home with a new chihuahua!



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

This was on the morning news. It's heartbreaking. I hope they get adopted out to * responsible* people. The name your price thing makes me nervous though!! 

South Bay animal shelters overflowing with chihuahuas - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sheesh! How sad! I see they are having a special where you can adopt a Chi for $15 and that includes all shots and a spay/neuter. Wow.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's hope good things come from it...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish people were forced to breed responsibly and TO THE STANDARD, then people would be happier with the dogs they purchased and we wouldn't see such a huge problem like this. Granted media light on Chihuahuas and the portrayal of them as tiny fashion accessories doesn't help, but people just might be more inclined to keep their dog if it were what they expected it to be :-/ This is why I think it is SO WRONG for people to breed dogs that simply are bred to make a fast buck or "to have puppies once" or any other reason other than to create a better representative of the breed. It's flat out UNNECESSARY and WRONG and plenty of non standard chis need homes so don't go breeding more.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in Bakersfield, they just posted this on Facebook:
Login | Facebook


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is unbelievable! Those poor babies, just being dumped like that. I hope they can find them all wonderful caring homes.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

It would be nice. I get sick of these people that just breed cause they have a female dog, and want their kids to "experience" the birth of pups. Makes me sick! And it sure can't be the money cause you dont make squat breeding like that. Why put a poor little dog through all of that. I just dont get it.



flippedstars said:


> I wish people were forced to breed responsibly and TO THE STANDARD, then people would be happier with the dogs they purchased and we wouldn't see such a huge problem like this. Granted media light on Chihuahuas and the portrayal of them as tiny fashion accessories doesn't help, but people just might be more inclined to keep their dog if it were what they expected it to be :-/ This is why I think it is SO WRONG for people to breed dogs that simply are bred to make a fast buck or "to have puppies once" or any other reason other than to create a better representative of the breed. It's flat out UNNECESSARY and WRONG and plenty of non standard chis need homes so don't go breeding more.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I am 100% in support of this. There are 40 Chihuahuas that need homes and if a news report about a "sale" at the local shelter grabs some attention then that's a great thing in my eyes. Sure, some may end up in homes that don't work out and they might end up back in the shelter soon; this is likely to happen regardless of a "promotion" or not. However, imagine that this media attention results in 20 dogs finding wonderful and loving homes. This would be a fantastic end result!

Last October, our local shelter ran a "Adopt A Less Than Adoptable Dog" promotion. Zippy was a senior and had special needs (a heart condition), both of which classified him as "Less Than Adoptable" and qualified him for a discount. It was this special event that grabbed our attention and led us to visit the shelter for the first time. If it weren't for the promotion, we may have never set foot in the door and Zippy wouldn't be here enriching our lives. I see the promotion at South Bay as pretty much the same idea - getting the greater public's attention turned towards needy animals rather than being about money at all. Hopefully some great stories will come out of it.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

In my experiance with shelters, they are very strict about who they adopt out to. Even though my dogs get great vet care, all spayed, high quality food, their own room etc I do not qualify at some places because I do not have a fence. Fences are not popular in NC it seems, I've never had one in any house in the 7 years I've lived here. 

If that is the case with this shelter then this promotion is a great way to get more applications and more potentially good pet homes. I know California has a ton of chihuahuas in shelters. I read last year where they shipped a bunch to other shelters around the country so they could adopt out more. It really is sad that they are mixed and dumped off, or that people expect them to be stuffed animals. Hopefully these chis will get great forever homes.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. that is sad. 
Another place that has tons of chi's is vegas. 
I wish someone would rehome them to Eastern Shelters... That way they might have a good chance where the chihuahua population is low. 

just the other week the shelter not far from here had two chi's..the next week they were at a new home. 

Someone should suggest that to the people out west. 
they coould have a benefit for the chi's to rehome them to Eastern (non-kill) shelters


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is really sad.  I hope they all find loving homes. Every time I have been to shelters around here, I have YET to see a chihuahua. I always look.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So heartbreaking  I pray they all found GREAT loving FOREVER homes!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is flat out ridiculous!! It's uncomprehensible!! I don't understand what the problem is that there is an over abundunce of chis in certain places that can't find homes quick enough!!!!!!!!! It's making me so mad!!!!!!! There are more places like the UK, Tennessee, New YOrk, etc where there are plenty of people that want these dogs!!! What the heck is going on?! Is it that everyone wants a puppy and not the older dogs? People are wanting dogs strictly from a breeder? This shouldn't be such an issue! Maybe they're just trying to get news time to find homes for the other breeds?! (Great idea if it works). Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

No, they're not trying to get air time for other breeds. Our shelters have an abundance of unwanted chi's. It makes me sick! I can't understand how people can dump their chi off at a shelter. How terrifying for the poor chihuahua. 
Our shelters do send chihuahuas back east to no kill shelters there. I believe just last month they flew some over there. I'm not sure how often they do it, but they do.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope they get good homes..... so sad that there are so many in need


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

I live in California too. I adopted Sookie last July, and it was no problem. She was 3 months old already spayed and had shots. Of course she was bald, she had demodex. I was given dog food and lots of coupons. That's it. The application was easy, I paid and went home to look for a vet. There were 4 chi puppies at that time, she was the ugliest. My Lil ugly duckling


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just more influence from the likes of Paris etc. gag


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a few months ago, they shipped 94 dogs, 83 of them chis, to Washington where they all were adopted within a week. By the end of the week, they were full to overflowing with chis again.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Just a few months ago, they shipped 94 dogs, 83 of them chis, to Washington where they all were adopted within a week.


We live in Eastern Pennsylvania and I'd bet that any Chihuahua that ends up in the local shelter doesn't stay there even a week before there is an "adoption pending" notice on their website page. Ship more of those needy dogs our way; they'll find good homes quick!


----------

